# Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3



## ASSpeed (22. Januar 2012)

*Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

Mahlzeit,

nachdem ich meinen PC aufgebaut habe und ohne Lüftersteuerung mir die Füße erfrieren. Habe ich den CPU- und GraKa-Lüfter identifizieren und via SpeedFan regeln können. Die Chassis-Fans jedoch lassen sich irgendwie nicht regeln. Hier mal gelistet:

-*Be Quiet CM BQT E9*: Netzteil nicht regelbar, normal, leise, zufrieden
-*Macho HR-02 CPU-Lüfte*r: CPU_FAN1 4-pin zu 4-pin | regelbar ( von ~ 660RMP (0%, sehr leise) bis ~ 1300RPM (100%, laut))
-*XFX HD6870 Dual Fan*: 2x 6-pin zu 6-pin (Netzteil-Graka) | regelbar (von 0 RPM (0%, zufrieden lautlos, obwohl sich die Lüfter tatsächlich noch drehen) bis 4700 RPM (100%, unerträglich laut)
-*Front-Fan (Case):  *CHA_FAN1 3-pin zu 4-pin | nicht regelbar ( ~1000 RPM (hörbar))
-*Back-Fan (Case): *PWR_FAN1 3-pin zu 3-pin | nicht regelbar ( ~ 1550 RPM (laut))

Hier mal ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das [Howto] sowie einige weitere Anleitungen zu SpeedFan hab ich mir durchgelesen, habe auch die Suchfunktion genutzt und mir auf auch auf anderen Seiten was dazu durchgelesen, sowie natürlich das Handbuch zum Board http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/Z68 Pro3.pdf. Habe mir auch schon sagen lassen, dass PWR_FAN sich nur auslesen, aber nicht steuern lässt. Zumindest der CHA_FAN1 sollte sich doch steuern lassen?! Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

das netzteil regelt sich alleine.

würde zu einer lüftersteuerung greifen, die gibts ab 10€


----------



## ASSpeed (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

Hmmmm. Ja das Netzteil ist auch laufruhig, damit bin ich zufrieden. Eine Lüftersteuerung wäre für mich 2. Wahl, weil SpeedFan ja gut angepriesen wird und eigentlich alles regeln können soll.

Aktiviere ich die automatische Lüftersteuerung bei SpeedFan, so regelt er den CPU-Lüfter hörbar, jedoch nie auf die eingestellten 50°C, er läuft zwar recht leise, aber könnte auch noch leiser sein. Muss ja nicht bei ~25°C laufen.

Am meisten stört mich, dass die Chassis-Fans nicht regelbar sind, obwohl das ja eigentlich möglich seien sollte über 3-pin.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

liegt vllt am board. ich steh nicht so auf speedfan^^ deswegen mein vorschlag


----------



## ASSpeed (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

Naja, laut der Liste kompatibler Mainboards, auf der SpeedFan-Seite, ist meins nicht dabei. Jedoch regeln auch andere Besitzer dieses Boards erfolgreich die Lüfter via SpeedFan. Über UEFI, lässt sich das auch nicht wirklich einstellen und die von ASRock mitgelieferte Software wirk sich auch nicht aus. Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich das mit Speedfan versuchen zu lösen, denn GraKa und CPU lassen sich ja ansteuern.


----------



## Timmynator (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via SpeedFan -ASRock Z68 Gen3 Extreme 3*

Hast du mal die Asrock Software AXTU ausprobiert? Damit lässt sich sowas ganz schön regeln. Dem Handbuch nach kannst du im BIOS einstellen, dass CPU_FAN 1 + 2 sowie CHA_FAN1 automatisch geregelt werden, d.h. über einen Temperaturwert sowie eine Minimaldrehzahl, die vorgegeben werden kann. CHA_FAN2 + 3 kannst du im BIOS nur auf einen festen Wert festlegen, die sind wohl nicht temperaturabhängig regelbar. 
Du könntest auch probieren, einen der Gehäuselüfter analog zum CPU-Lüfter an CPU_FAN2 regeln zu lassen. Dafür würde sich der Front-Lüfter anbieten, da er selbst bei hoher Drehzahl leiser ist als der Back-Lüfter, ausserdem würde ich unterstellen, dass wenn die CPU belastet wird, auch die Graka mehr zu tun hat, und sich beide über mehr Frischluft freuen würden


----------

